# Help with name please



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2010)

I am preparing to bottle a blend of Cranberry and Niagara wine. I am stuck on a name for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## rodo (Apr 5, 2010)

Cranberry Blush...?


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

what about a pic of the bottle going over the falls and the heading

'over the edge'...?


----------



## deboard (Apr 5, 2010)

Ni-berry? That's all I got


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2010)

How about Crangara but it you send me a bottle I would be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2010)

Niagara Rose!


----------



## PAwinedude (Apr 5, 2010)

**

Lets get people's attention!

"WOLF JUICE"

ok maybe that isn't appropriate


----------



## PAwinedude (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe 

Crimson Niagara


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, still pondering!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2010)

Wolf's Blood!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Wolf's Blood!




 eeee gaaaadds I would have expected that from Troy. He'll probably even tell you about the one he raised!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 6, 2010)

How about: "Dr. Mongo's Cranberry Elixer" ?

.....ok, I'm tapped out.

Seriously though, the image of a bottle going over the falls was a great idea, or perhaps a barrel of wine going over.....


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 6, 2010)

Keep pushing it Dan and you will find yourself alone in the Alaska wilderness!!!

I like Crimpson Rose or Niagra Rose.

But is it important to mention Niagra?

How bout, Wolf's Blood!!! LOL

If a water falls mists as it goes over, how about "Misty Rose"? Geez, if I wasn't having boys that would be a great name for a girl. There is actually a name(word) for the mist a waterfall makes but I'll be darned if I remeber what it is.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 6, 2010)

How about:

"Niagara Mist Rose"
"Niagara Bog"

or 

"Cranagra"
The All-Natural Alternative..


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 6, 2010)

Bog sounds like something Norweigans drink around Christmas.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 6, 2010)

^Cranberry Bog^

Motezuma Winery makes an excellent cranberry wine called Cranberry Bog...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2010)

WhineMaker said:


> How about:
> 
> "Niagara Mist Rose"
> "Niagara Bog"
> ...



Cranagara is one my wife also came uo with last nite.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 6, 2010)

I was gonna say a cranagara is what I had removed from my big toe a few years ago, but I wont say it, because if the wife finds out I am cracking jokes on her behalf she might not let you come hunting.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 8, 2010)

Julie said:


> How about Crangara but it you send me a bottle I would be able to give you a better answer.



That was exactly what I was thinking... lol


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 8, 2010)

How about "The Falls"..


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies. I was pondering over a few of them as I was bottling and BAM I got an idea. I have to admit with Troy posting the northern lights and my sister in law sending pictures of them helped. Please take a look under the new thread "Bottling Day".


----------

